# dennerle scapers soil.



## evan7 (Oct 19, 2014)

i am using dennerle scapers soil in my planted, heated and filtered nano tank.
the soil is giving off ammonia due to the nutrients contained in it.
what is the best way to cycle the tank? can i just leave it running and will it cycle itself or can i add some established media to the filter to speed it up a little? when should i do a water change and how much?


----------



## kchao (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice on starting with this soil? I'm thinking about picking this up and would like some insight


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plant heavily to start with and do a 25% waterchange weekly. Wait 6-8 weeks to stock with fish or shrimp. Usually a bullet proof option


----------

